# Archery Hunts Starting



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Just wanna wish you guys luck out there. Aim small miss small be safe and have fun! Cant wait to see some awesome pics or atleast good stories of hanging out with good friends and family!


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

Good luck everyone! Don’t kill them all


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

What they said! Shoot the young bucks and leave me a giant for the ML next month.


----------



## blamb61 (Sep 18, 2016)

Saw 3 Mountain Lions


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

blamb61 said:


> Saw 3 Mountain Lions


You win. I saw 3 does

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Saw this guy, too bad he was on private

He has a bigger buddy in the brush to the right














Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Now I can be one of those that people cuss at for the sideways pictures taken with a phone 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Trail cam results were good though. Things should pick up come September. This a-hole stomped my camera into the dirt.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

this was my first archery opener. i wasn't going to hunt it but found too many elk to pass up. unfortunately it was close to a trail and sure enough a couple late comers showed up around 730 just in time to slam their doors and chase off the game. they had a familiar calling technique that recognized from eating at taggerts near morgan, ut. i think they were trying to sound like a lost calf but it sure came out as a pea****. i stayed put and took some video as they crept up to within 30 yards. not sure if they saw me slip away as they passed. never saw another ungulate after that.


----------



## molarmechanic (Jul 2, 2018)

Was covered up in Does. Unfortunately on the way back to the truck through some thick brush in the dark my girlfriend lost all of the arrows out of her quiver and didn't notice until we got back to the vehicle. Had to drive all the way back home instead of tent camping. Get back at it tomorrow.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't have a archery tag. Have the grandkids for the weekend for the last sleepover before school starts next week. Played cornhole, BBQ, Watermelon, Ice Cream and relaxed in the hot tub. Not a stitch of yard work.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Opening morning I saw about 15 bucks (2 groups) from about 200 yards away. I was waiting for one group of about 7 bucks to bed down when 2 other hunters “forgot” about the wind and what thermals do in the morning as it warms up and charged in there chasing them before they bedded and busted them out. Oh well, it was fun.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Took my daughter out for the evening hunt, saw 15 does and 3 bucks. One of the bucks was in private property so that one was a no go. The others we spotted with about 15 minutes of shooting light left. Tried to get close but they fed away from us and a doe got in between us and the bucks. So we decided not to spook them. We will be back. I was super stocked to see my daughter really wanted to stick something as I was not 100 percent sure how she would react as this is her first big game hunting experience. I wish it was a little cooler so they would come out a little sooner.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Lots of does and one small buck that was running fast.

Had an elk walk up behind me and stop at 37yds. I had no clue it was there and of course when I saw it it bolted.

Learned a couple lessons.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Awesome to hear some of your stories and how you were hunting not driving lol. I was up in Wasatch East scouting for my muzzleloader deer hunt. Being new to Utah didnt know what to expect. But my gosh it was like a city up there so many road hunters I thought DWR should be out directing traffic. Literally trucks with several guys standing in beds with bows driving 5mph glassing obvious does off the road just to see if one had a nub. Kinda cracked me up. Literally 20 minutes before dark I passed a camp where several guys jumped out of their truck yelling to their families that there were no bucks out. 50 yards behind trees from their camp stood 3 decent bucks lol. As I passed I rev'd my ranger up which ran them into the thick stuff lol. Sorry but some need to be around in a month too and they just drove right past them without noticing so no harm lol.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Lots of little bucks, the best being a young 3 with a young 4.

This moon SUCKED. I know the tactics and blah blah.. but between that and this heat front this week, it makes me hate August a little.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Filled my Multi season elk tag on the first day of the first season; which was also the first time I hunted with a bow. It was also my first cow. It was a day of firsts.


Long story short, I blew about 5 stalks. I was about to give up and head back to camp, when I found some straggler cow elk in some dark timber which I still hunted for I don't know how long. Shot her through an opening in a tree at about noon. Using an old 1991 PSE compound bow, pins only, no rear peep, shooting fingers, at about 20-30ish yards. I ended up hitting her at the base of the neck, arrow passed straight through and cut an major artery. I think she bleed out and died within 3 minutes. I was aiming at the vitals. I'm guessing she reared back to jump at the sound of the blow string slap, the arrow arrived a second later. It all happened so fast, I'm not even sure which pin I used, the instant I drew my bow, it was muscle memory from practicing in my basement every day.

I think she made it 70ish yards before she laid down and died. As luck would have it, it was in the middle of the sun, and I didn't get to her until an hour later. I didn't have much time to savior the moment and take pictures.

Saturday was mostly luck. I do find myself contemplating doing spike elk archery for as long as Archers choice with cows is a legal option. I got at least another year to think about it. If i do, I'm getting new tackle. Doing it old school is fine and all, but i'd rather optimize my chances. Had i a modern bow, I could have probably ended my hunt earlier in the morning, but I just can't ethically shoot beyond 30 yards with my current bow.


EDIT:
Added a couple screen shots of a video I had running from an action camera I had on my head at the time. No I'm not posting my hunting video's to UWN, I know better then that, i'd make a bigger fool of myself then I already am. :mrgreen:


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

We went 1 for 3 on our backcountry outing. 

We hung out up high and lived behind our binos and spotters until we found the right stalk opportunities.

My buddy made a great stalk on a bedded 3x3 below a cliff and made a perfect shot. I watched through the spotter at about a mile away as it all unfolded.

I had 3 different stalks where I was within 45 yards. The last opportunity I was within 20 yards of the bedded buck, but never got a shot off due to the thick brush surrounding the bed.

My other buddy was able to stalk into range of a few different bucks as well. Lots of opportunity. Stalking is a numbers game too, if we keep getting inside range, the stars will align for a good shot opportunity. Already looking forward to the long labor day weekend.


----------



## UintaYETI (Jan 9, 2017)

Got a freaking sweet buck last week on Utah General! Hunt Recap below:
Unreal. I can't express the gratitude I have for this animal, and all he has taught me this past week. 
My brother in law and I found this beautiful buck on day one of my Utah general archery hunt. We chased him for 7 days, and lost him for 3 full days thinking he was gone forever. The last few days of the hunt we glassed him back up and finally started learning his patterns. I got 3 stalks in under 30 yards, but he would never give me a shot and always got the best of me.

Last day, last hour of the hunt before we had to head home, I found him bedded about 70 yards out. Rather than move in, I decided to set up above him nearby and let him make the next move. At 2:00 he got up and started to walk away, feeding as he went. He came into a clearing at 80 yards with a steep downhill angle. I have never even dreamed of taking an 80 yard shot on a deer with my bow, but this was my last shot at filling my tag with the buck of my dreams. Not to mention I have been practicing these ridiculous shots all summer at @totalarcherychallenge. I drew back for the first time all week, sent up a prayer, and squeezed it off. The arrow flew perfect and hit its mark, right through the heart. He never even ran... just continued walking to the nearest shade tree about 15 yards away and laid down. He set his head down and closed his eyes and that was it. It was the cleanest kill I have ever seen, and the perfect ending to another unforgettable backcountry adventure.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Sweet buck! Congrats!


----------



## Wasatch Wings (Sep 29, 2015)

Holy smokes what an awesome buck! Congrats on the great experience and deer!


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Great buck, congrats!!


----------

